# Look at this 6-string Artcore bass. LOOK AT IT!



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 9, 2013)

LACS of course.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 9, 2013)

Shiiiiiiet


----------



## XEN (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah, that thing is sweet!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 9, 2013)

nice. I'm not sure i've seen a hollowbody bass before. I would imagine it being super boomy


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 9, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Shiiiiiiet


 
I came in here to post this.


----------



## Veldar (Mar 9, 2013)

It's nice I guess but it's no warwick.
EDIT: Warwick doesn't have a 6 sting star bass


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 9, 2013)

Veldar said:


> It's nice I guess but it's no warwick.
> EDIT: Warwick doesn't have a 6 sting star bass



A better compliment has never been given.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 9, 2013)

PRODUCTION

MODEL

JAPAN 

2$


----------



## Veldar (Mar 10, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> A better compliment has never been given.



Thanks?
I really dislike Ibanez basses they just don't feel right to me, but having said that I love Warwicks giant necks so that's probably why.


----------



## NeglectedField (Mar 10, 2013)

I bet the catch is he's the new Fear Factory bassist and semi-hollows are totally gonna be back 'in' for metal


----------



## JSanta (Mar 10, 2013)

It would be great if Ibanez expanded the Artcore line of basses. I think they have something like 4 in production right now. 

That one looks incredible.


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 10, 2013)

NeglectedField said:


> I bet the catch is he's the new Fear Factory bassist and semi-hollows are totally gonna be back 'in' for metal



Certainly possible with ss.org. 

I wonder if us mere mortals will ever get something like that to play with.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 10, 2013)

Thundercats...

That is all.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Mar 10, 2013)

I lost my ability to speak for a moment after seeing this awesome bass.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 11, 2013)

I guess he's got a more normal scale on that one too, like a 34" or 35".



VBCheeseGrater said:


> nice. I'm not sure i've seen a hollowbody bass before. I would imagine it being super boomy



I played this about a week ago, first time I had laid my hands on a 5-string hollow body bass. Had only played a Hofner before.






It was indeed boomy, much more so than the 4-string Hofner. Though I believe the Hofner was 34", the one above is only 30". 
Despite the 30" scale, the low B felt great and it had an overall amazing playability. Especially for the price.

But as I said, it was very boomy, and sonically I didn't like it very much. I prefer the more traditional sound of Fender etc.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 11, 2013)

My gosh that is gorgeous.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 11, 2013)

Dearest Ibanez; close up/ change the shape of the f holes. modify the top and bottom horns for balance/ fret access. call me and request my hard earned dollars.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 12, 2013)

Sexy


----------



## engage757 (Mar 16, 2013)

do want.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Mar 17, 2013)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> nice. I'm not sure i've seen a hollowbody bass before. I would imagine it being super boomy




They've been around since the 60s,pretty cool sounding if you're into it,but they surely cant do metal.


----------



## Nag (Mar 17, 2013)

a nice fatty with a big bottom end. me likey


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 17, 2013)

DjentDjentlalala said:


> but they surely cant do metal.



Tell that to Jeff Walker.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Mar 17, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Tell that to Jeff Walker.



Did he use a hollow body? Pretty damn cool. I've never been too much into Carcass.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Mar 18, 2013)

Amazing looking guitar, makes a lot of sense to me that they would use an artcore look on a 6 string bass, since I associate 6 stringers with jazz. Pretty schweet.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 18, 2013)

DjentDjentlalala said:


> Did he use a hollow body?



For quite some time now, yes. I've seen him use his hollow body ESP EC customs live and they sound great. Not boomy at all. 

He used them with Brujeria as well.


----------

